# Nipping at People ONLY When They LEAVE!



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Hi everyone - Our Cody is basically a perfect boy in every way except that he has this horrible habit of nipping at anyone who is getting ready to leave our house. He usually starts when he sees us putting our shoes on (near the door) or now that it's getting cooler, he starts when he sees us putting our coats on. In any event, he always nips when we get ready to leave. And, it doesn't even have to be all of us leaving (as in, leaving him alone), he does it if ANYONE leaves the house. It's becoming a serious problem because he nipped the leg of my daughter's friend last week as she was trying to go out the door. She is only 4 years old, so it scared her pretty badly. Luckily, I know her parents very well and they know what a sweet boy Cody usually is. But, this has to stop! 

Does anyone have a malt that also exhibits this type of behavior? Does anyone know how I can stop him from doing this? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Mine does this too...... :brownbag:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo will run after the person like he is nipping their feet (He isn't) and bark like a maniac :blink: 
I guess they don't like when people leave :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My Flakey wouldn't nip, but would bark like mad once visitors would stand up to leave, or if they would just suddenly stand up.

When my Mom would be over, and stand up from the sofa, he would start barking like " SIT DOWN". I would say, Mom..plllllease sit back down.

It must be some sort of anxiety that some of the fur-babies have. I would ask your vet, if they know what could cause this behavoir, and if they could recommend anyone that you could see to help you understand, why he is doing it and how to 
change it with positive reinforcement. 

I know it must be so worriesome for you, but I am sure that it can be corrected. 

They really don't mean to do these things, most is out of nervous anxiety.

My solution, was not the right one, asking Mom to sit back down...poor Mom would have to be glued to the couch. So, I hope you find the right cure.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tink is my ankle biter. I keep telling people to "look at him and reach out to pet him" - that scares him off alright. He only takes a bite when he's sure no one is looking :w00t: I hate that behavior, but I don't know how to stop it either.


Now when someone enters our home, Miss Abbey barks constantly until she is personally greeted to her standards. :smstarz: It gets really annoying when someone visits who doesn't like dogs!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs that nip as people walk away generally have fear issues. The dog is scared of the person. So when they move to leave, the dog essentially chases them off. Why do they do it? It works! Every time they do the behavior the person moves away from them. 

Until you have worked on it, keep your dog on a leash or otherwise confined when you have people over. Just because your dog is small does not mean they cannot do damage. Please be sure your dog is up to date on its rabies vaccine. Ideally, you should work with a behaviorist in person. But here are some books to get you started:

Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell

Fearfullness pamphlet by Ian Dunbar


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 18 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672755


> Dogs that nip as people walk away generally have fear issues. The dog is scared of the person. So when they move to leave, the dog essentially chases them off. Why do they do it? It works! Every time they do the behavior the person moves away from them.
> 
> Until you have worked on it, keep your dog on a leash or otherwise confined when you have people over. Just because your dog is small does not mean they cannot do damage. Please be sure your dog is up to date on its rabies vaccine. Ideally, you should work with a behaviorist in person. But here are some books to get you started:
> 
> ...


I don't think it's fear with Nemo, he does it to everyone, I think he just doesn't like when people leave.
I have only see one time where Nemo feared someone and the guy was and is still a jerk  (So that doesn't count cause Nemo knew he was an idiot) :biggrin: I mean I am sure your right but I also think maybe they genuinely don't like when people leave, it's possible right?


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

I agree. I think that is definitely a reason a dog would do this, but also not the case with our Cody. He does it to my husband and I .... and he's most definitely not afraid of us. Also, he is not afraid of strangers. He's very friendly. He loves everyone. He's never met a stranger.

It helps me to know there are other Maltese doing this and not just Cody. Makes me feel much better, but still doesn't solve the problem. For now I guess I'll just continue to pick him up and hold him when others get ready to leave.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you simply have a nipping problem that should have been shut down in a puppy, then shut it down now! Not allowed! That is very inappropriate and has the potential to injure someone (or your dog accidentally getting kicked). 

1. Expect the behavior and have the dog do something else (ie walk at a heel next to you for a cookie or toss a toy ahead for them to run ahead of you). Teach a sit/stay for when people walk away. 

2. If the behavior occurs, stop in your tracks, use your "eh eh" or whatever to mark the bad behavior. Take the dog's collar/leash that it is dragging and put it up for a time out. Game ends immediately any time the dog attempts the behavior. 

3. Praise/reward your dog for walking nicely and not going after people. Make the right behavior a happy/fun one to do.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

The Pudster does it to me every morning when I go to work. I have to sneak out while he is distracted or I have to stand there and explain to that while going to work is not exactly my idea of non stop paradise someone has to go make the money to buy all the toys he feels he must destroy. Sadly neither method works so now I wear really high boots!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie doesn't nip but she barks and follows the person to the door jumping up & down behind them. This is a person she barked at when entering! She eventually just loves them and gives them kisses galore. Then they head to the door and it begins again. I know it's a fear issue with her. I just got the 2 little books JMM referred to. We are trying very hard to use the advise given in "The Cautious Canine". We have to retrain ourselves (mostly me I suppose if I'm going to be truthful) on how we react to her barking right along with trying to retrain her. I wish I'd been more knowledgeable about this when she was a puppy. I also wish I didn't turned into mush when I look at her. :tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 18 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672755


> Dogs that nip as people walk away generally have fear issues. The dog is scared of the person. So when they move to leave, the dog essentially chases them off. Why do they do it? It works! Every time they do the behavior the person moves away from them.
> 
> Until you have worked on it, keep your dog on a leash or otherwise confined when you have people over. Just because your dog is small does not mean they cannot do damage. Please be sure your dog is up to date on its rabies vaccine. Ideally, you should work with a behaviorist in person. But here are some books to get you started:
> 
> ...



:goodpost: Where were you, when I had my Flakey?  You always give incredible advice and insight!


----------

